# Help me with my left hand



## Flute of Wine (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey,
I'm trying to learn Bach A minor English Suite 2 but I think there is some problem with my left hand, especially my little finger. It looks stiff. Should it be bent? Can you see a problem? It feels like my hand is too big for the keys? Thanks.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

It looks too stiff to me, I think you need to practice Hanon with bent fingers. The other thing is, you're moving your whole arm up and down each time you play those staccato notes in the left hand. I think you need to get into the habit of playing from the finger (for separate individual single notes), and playing from the wrist (for chords or octaves). Seriously, you wouldn't want to move your arm up and down every time you play each of these staccato notes in tempo, right? That would be way too clumsy


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

As far as I can see: you're sitting too low. The arm position is under the plane of the keys - I sure can't play that way. Then the other issue is the keyboard. A real piano would be optimal - no electronic device, however sophisticated, has the same feel as a real keyboard. And the keyboard you're playing moves! It's not stable and that cannot be good for proper technique. And yes, Hanon is great - tortuous - but so essential.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Hanon is not really essential. Neither are lessons. Though to be fair I've benefited from both. But the first thing you should try to do is stabilize the keyboard.

This problem of stiffness (especially in the LH) is very common among beginner / intermediate pianists, try practicing the LH part alone at a slow enough tempo which allows you to play in a relaxed manner. Your wrist movements are awkward rn; try to make it more natural.

I will say, though, it seems like this piece might be out of your comfort zone technique-wise.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Your left pinky is not relaxed when you play other notes. The ring finger as well. Try practicising more scales with your left hand to for better muscle coordination.


----------

